# need info about gas hot water heater!!



## anothercountry (Mar 3, 2017)

Hello everyone, 
I just moved to Athens and am currently house-sitting for someone. They have one of those gas hot-water heaters where you turn it on 30 minutes before taking a shower and turn it off after. Well, I forgot to turn it off and left it on for 11 hours!!! I'm so scared, is this going to cause a huge increase in their electricity bill?? I already offered to pay them the difference from what it usually is, but I would really like some idea of how much money I might be looking at here  Can anyone help me?
Thanks so much.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

anothercountry said:


> Hello everyone,
> I just moved to Athens and am currently house-sitting for someone. They have one of those gas hot-water heaters where you turn it on 30 minutes before taking a shower and turn it off after. Well, I forgot to turn it off and left it on for 11 hours!!! I'm so scared, is this going to cause a huge increase in their electricity bill?? I already offered to pay them the difference from what it usually is, but I would really like some idea of how much money I might be looking at here  Can anyone help me?
> Thanks so much.


As it would only work when the water is cold, once the water is up to heat it will not be using electricity. So although it may add a little bit to a bill it will only be a very little bit. I would not worry about it.


----------



## anothercountry (Mar 3, 2017)

Thank you so much for that, you've put my mind at ease...


----------

